# Melee in black and white



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cage changing time for The Girlz and their girlz:







Some of these two litters have been separated into another tank; you'll notice just one tri in the mob; there were a couple of others that have already been separated into another tank. See if you can spot the Girlz in the Crowd. they are just a little bigger than their daughters.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

What a fantastic "Melee" of mice!!
They're lovely  
I've always had a soft spot for Black and White mice.I've had quite a few(just as pets) over the years and I've been lucky enough to have some cracking personalities amongst them,the last lot were sooo playful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pretty happy having all these black and white lovelies. They are off of Adamant, so they are all hetero for 'tri'. The Girlz girls will probably not be bred, but I get such nice markings on these black and whites that it's not completely out of the question.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

wow lots lol very cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

More beautiful mice!! It looks like your white girl is a little shy - she never shows her full face!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a Nervous Nellie; she has a teensie bit of black or blue shot through with white at the base of her tail. The mothers in the group are sisters to two other nice big painted tris that are going to be getting a move tonight so they can get to know Nibbles, my stud muffin tri buck a lot better.

I'm glad you like them; meeces like these are the reason I use only tanks with sides I can see through. When I spend a couple of hours each night, as I almost always do, that's part of the payoff for all my work: I get to see all my little darlings. The ones that clamor for attention get it, and I make a point of handling everybody a couple of times a week.

*oh, how I suffer*

And then there are the babies that need to be handled everyday.

*will the horror never cease?*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> She's a Nervous Nellie; she has a teensie bit of black or blue shot through with white at the base of her tail. The mothers in the group are sisters to two other nice big painted tris that are going to be getting a move tonight so they can get to know each other a lot better.
> 
> I'm glad you like them; meeces like these are the reason I use only tanks with sides I can see through. When I spend a couple of hours each night, as I almost always do, that's part of the payoff for all my work: I get to see all my little darlings. The ones that clamor for attention get it, and I make a point of handling everybody a couple of times a week.
> 
> ...


Tis a hard like :lol: But such cuties are definitely worth it!!


----------

